# blue ring around ruby eyes?



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

Flora has darkish ruby eyes, but I have noticed she also has a subtle blue ring around her eyes, which I find really unusual. I have looked online a while back when I first got her and saw this but I couldn't find anything about blue rings around hedgehogs eyes? Just wondering if it is actually possible for her to have this blue ring around her eye since I have seen mostly dark eyed hedgehogs have this. is this rare? does this mean anything? does it mean she has something wrong with her eyes?
I can attach pictures if like! let me know and i'll try getting a close up of her eye in the light!
I've looked online for ruby eyed hedgehogs with blue rings, but I haven't seen any pictures or anything. am I being dumb or do all hedgehogs have these rings but they aren't noticeable on camera? :???: 
(sorry if this is in the wrong thread, wasn't sure where to put it)
some hedgie eye expert help me please hahah! i'd love to know what it is or if it's unusual or normal or what! thanks for reading


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

If it's what I "think" it is, it isn't a ring, it's really just the rest of her eyeball. My dark eyed hedgies have the same thing. It's weird to look at in pictures.  I'll hunt a pic down and share it to make sure we are on the same page.

Edit: I got back soon enough to Edit without having to do a whole new post.





Do you see the blue around the dark eyes? is this what you are talking about? I'm pretty sure it's totally normal  All my kids have it.


----------



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

awww so cute!


----------

